# Alex's house..Scotland



## Mikeymutt (Aug 20, 2018)

My mate found this house by chance whilst twitching in Scotland.me and there girlfriend for a break in a hotel not a huge distance from it.so we went there and then on from there to do some sight seeing.set in a really remote place with nothing near it,the views are stunning.there is actually two houses.one smaller one virtually next to it.i would put time of abandonment around the early eighties.both are in a bit of a state.i saw a few things I have never seen in a house before.




























First strange thing was this circular seat with three seats going around it 

















































Another strange thing.a home made extension lead.cobstructed from a cable reel and an old spare wheel.
















The second house
















Never seen skis in a derp before,let alone wooden new.




For all your midge and pest problems


----------



## smiler (Aug 20, 2018)

Loved it Mikey, nice sink


----------



## Brewtal (Aug 20, 2018)

Lovely to see this place again! Absolutely mad that I went there about 8 years ago and now you have been!


----------



## paul.richards.up (Aug 20, 2018)

Really like the photos of the furniture my hubby does upholstery some interesting pieces here


----------



## HughieD (Aug 20, 2018)

Wow. Plenty of stuff left there. Good find Mikey and well photographed. Love the Red Squill rat poison bottle. Apparently it's made from an onion-like plant found in the Mediterranean.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 21, 2018)

Nicely done. The two seats together is called a "Love Seat" where a couple can seat and ogle at one another. The home-made extension reel is a good idea as I've made a similar one. The furniture is nice.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Aug 21, 2018)

Brewtal said:


> Lovely to see this place again! Absolutely mad that I went there about 8 years ago and now you have been!



I know I was shocked when you sent me the pin after I posted it on fb.just crazy you went past it by chance all that time ago.and still there untouched.which proves it's isolation.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Aug 21, 2018)

HughieD said:


> Wow. Plenty of stuff left there. Good find Mikey and well photographed. Love the Red Squill rat poison bottle. Apparently it's made from an onion-like plant found in the Mediterranean.



We that don't sound nice with old onions


----------



## Mikeymutt (Aug 21, 2018)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Nicely done. The two seats together is called a "Love Seat" where a couple can seat and ogle at one another. The home-made extension reel is a good idea as I've made a similar one. The furniture is nice.



The two seats together was three seats which actually make you face away from each other.maybe it's a seat for a couple who have had an argument ha ha


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Aug 21, 2018)

Mikeymutt said:


> The two seats together was three seats which actually make you face away from each other.maybe it's a seat for a couple who have had an argument ha ha



An oddity - this one was actually made for hotel lounge furnishings (the image is very similar to ones appearing in mid 60's hotel furnishing catalogues). However, in its early Victorian incarnation it was known as a 'chaperone' seat. The seat facing the room corner was actually smaller in dimensions and the chaperone perched, rather than sat on the seat cushion, whilst the 'lovebirds' canoodled - safely separated by the substantial arm!


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Aug 22, 2018)

Awesome report. Some gems in that place!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Aug 31, 2018)

Yeah looking at the pic you can see one seat is smaller than the other two.still can't work out how they could face each other as they all face you away


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Aug 31, 2018)

That three seater must be for chilling on after a good argument, unusual that...oh just read Dirus Strictus comment, he's made sense of it haha! Fab pics mikey and looks a great little explore!


----------

